# Machine Design



## patioshep (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone taking MD this October ? Just started to get familiar with MERM layout. Will start attempting some actual problems next ( 6 min solutions/ NCEES practice exam).


----------



## Sschell (Jul 16, 2008)

patioshep said:


> Anyone taking MD this October ? Just started to get familiar with MERM layout. Will start attempting some actual problems next ( 6 min solutions/ NCEES practice exam).



I took MD in April 07 and Passed. My recommendation is to do as many problems as possible. the ones you get wrong work through and figure out where you went wrong. The P-P-I practice test is a good source for problems, and so is the MERM problem set (or what ever its called - the paper back, about as thick as MERM also put out by P-P-I). If you take the P-P-I practice test, do not let it discourage you, it is more difficult/involved than the real thing. The NCEES practice test is fairly realistic.


----------

